# "An old Little gem"



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I just picked up this little beauty on E-bay. It's a Victor Model 10 from the late 50's early 60's. Great shape and I'm very glad I finally got one. Been trying for a few years. Sorry to anyone that was bidding on it but I had to win this one after losing so many others! Great







Flatband


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Congrats Gary. JT


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice! Is that the Bakelite model?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad you got it for your collection Gary. Way to go!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Not Bakelite Aaron. just heavy plastic. They made one from Bakelite? I didn't know they came out with it that early (late 30's early 40's popular Bakelite period) I thought early 50's? Flatband


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, pretty sure they made one in Bakelite. Not sure about the model though.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

I have 2 of the model 20's. What is the difference between the 10 and 20?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Sarge said:


> I have 2 of the model 20's. What is the difference between the 10 and 20?


The Victor 10 is smaller! Tex


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

I see, thanks Tex


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

would have cherished one of those when i was a kid!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I had one as a boy until one of the fork tabs broke on the outside while putting on new bands . Mine had age cracks throughout the plastic. Yours looks in great condition.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, I have a weakness for Vintage frames Perry. Like yourself, I just love slingshots. I always found the simplicity and needed skill to hit the target consistently,very appealing. Long live the "forked stick"! Flatband


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

A friend sent me one of those. I got it today and it still had the original band on it which was no good. I put new bands on it and it shoots great. I think I like my 20 better, but the little 10 is really nice.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I had one as a kid.. Not sure what ever happened to it, as you look back and recall many things you wish you would have put up...







That's definitely one of em.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's another little jewel I picked up recently. This is a Lohman slingshot from the early 70's. Lohman was known for it's wooden game calls and decided to cash in on the Wham-o craze. This was their candidate. This one came with the original box. My original came in a Jiffy packing bag. I never even knew they had an actual graphics package. Had to have this one. A few months ago I picked up a plain Lohman (without box). Now I have two! I have a few doubles in my collection so when I can I'll put them up for sale on here first before they go to E-Bay. There seems to be a few collectors on here that may be interested. Fun! Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

so you're the one who got that, congrats! I was thinking about it but things are a little tight right now.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

They are tight Bud you're right but I HAD TO HAVE IT! I'll do extra things around the house to make it up to her!







Funny, I've waited for years to find one of these.( my original was taken from me by a cop around 69'-70) now i pick up 2 in a few months. Unreal! Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

It always seems like when you aren't looking is when you find them


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's another one of those very rare finds that I absolutely go crazy over. This one is a solid cast Aluminum "V" fork called a "Little Oscar". This was available for short time in the early 60's. It came from the great vintage slingshot state of Michigan. Man,those guys up there made some nice frames! I guess it was the "John Milligan" influence! This one, as far as I can tell, was never used and came with the box. Thick gum bands,single slot attachment,wrapped thin wire tie on the band -pouch connection.I saw one of these go off for a pretty hefty price on e-bay a few years ago. I lost that bid-got this one though! Cool!







Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

FB is that the one that was just up on ebay?? Looked at it but it was soooo far out of my price range that was all I could do. Nice catch though, I didn't know anything about it, what's the history.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Scotty, yeah it was out of my league too but the guy re-listed it and it said under the price "or best offer". We went back and forth for awhile and finally agreed on a number that was good for both. I was surprised it lasted. Don't know that much about it. I remember reading one of my uncles magazines (maybe Popular Mechanics?) and seeing a small ad in back where they all kept the slingshot ads. i think it was 1961 or so. I was 8 or 9. I went to the local Library awhile back and went through a ton of Field and Stream, Outdoor Life, Sports Afield magazine micro film and made a lot of copies of vintage ads for slingshots( not this one though). The Library went back only so far. if I want to go further back ,I have to go to the NY lIbrary-which I will someday. Man,there was a lot more then I ever realized! I want to paste them all together in an album. I know,i'm sick!!!! Flatband


----------

